# Pacojet Brown butter Ice cream



## webguide (Sep 21, 2008)

Any one got a "perfect" recipe for browned butter ice cream designed for the Pacojet?


----------



## ljokjel (Jul 1, 2009)

270 g sugar
1200 g milk (4% fat) 
163 g browned butter
11 (220 g) eggyolk


----------

